# My new M3 and 318i



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

:bigpimp: :bigpimp:


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

looks like the M3 needs a wash :dunno:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

:yikes: Has Vince seen your collection? Looks like you might give him a run for his money...nice rides btw. :bigpimp:


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

buyme///M5 said:


> *looks like the M3 needs a wash :dunno: *


Mine too! [let's see if I can attach an image]


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I really like the way that 318 looks. Where did you buy it?


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Mine too!


----------



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

PhilH said:


> *I really like the way that 318 looks. Where did you buy it? *


The Steelblue 318i should be available from any BMW parts department. I bought it off my parts guy.


----------

